# Need to remove a bunch of rust...



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

My father in law gave these to me last spring, Apparantly, he had them on his garage floor, and the winter salt and slush did this to his socket set :thumbdown:. He was going to pitch them, and thought maybe I might want them :huh:. I was thinking about seeing if I could clean them up and salvage them... I know there are a few sizes in this set that I do not have.

I was thinking of soaking them in WD-40, and then taking them to the wire wheel on my grinder, and maybe putting some sort of wire brush on my drill press for the inside of the sockets.

Any thoughts as to how you would maybe clean these up ?

Fabian


----------



## raskgle (Dec 10, 2007)

*white*

Use white vinergar Carl.


thegrgyle said:


> My father in law gave these to me last spring, Apparantly, he had them on his garage floor, and the winter salt and slush did this to his socket set :thumbdown:. He was going to pitch them, and thought maybe I might want them :huh:. I was thinking about seeing if I could clean them up and salvage them... I know there are a few sizes in this set that I do not have.
> 
> I was thinking of soaking them in WD-40, and then taking them to the wire wheel on my grinder, and maybe putting some sort of wire brush on my drill press for the inside of the sockets.
> 
> ...


----------



## MS Sportsman (Mar 12, 2010)

I've heard a lot of people talk about using electrolysis to remove rust from old tools. I have no experience with it myself, but this looks like a good candidate to try it out. From what I understand its a fairly simple process. A online search would probably spell it out pretty quick.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

naval jelly


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Check into Evaporust. Never used it but it comes highly recommended. I've used naval jelly and a few other things from auto stores. I don't believe WD-40 is a rust remover per se. It's a good lubricate for steel wool and sand paper, which will remove rust. A chemical such as evaporust would seem well-suited for those sockets. O'Reilly's auto and Habor Freight (I think) sell evaporust. Down side to evaporust is that it's a bit expensive.

http://www.evaporust.com/


----------



## Grubgrub (Mar 7, 2011)

mike1950 said:


> naval jelly


I'll 2nd that. I used Navel jelly on a table saw I got for really inexpensive. It made the saw look brand new. Use WD-40 after the rust is removed to keep it off.


----------



## Woodlvr (Feb 26, 2011)

Where do you find Naval Jelly? Thanks for all of the tips.

Mike


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

hardware store.........a real one.........


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

*Thanks for all your help!*

Hey guys.... thanks for all the advise. I think I will look into both the naval jelly, and the electrolysis sounds intrigueing..... I always wanted to play with some electricity and water . I will most likely take pictures if I do this, and post them on here for you guys.

Thanks again.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Fabian


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

There's a post on here somewhere about the electrolosis
If not, go to You Tube
I'm sure someone on there is playing with electricity and water....:laughing:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I'll second EVAPORUST. Great stuff. You can get it at auto stores. Takes off serious rust and is easy to use. Put a coffee filter in a funnel and pour it back into the jar and reuse and reuse and........


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

thegrgyle said:


> My father in law gave these to me last spring, Apparantly, he had them on his garage floor, and the winter salt and slush did this to his socket set :thumbdown:. He was going to pitch them, and thought maybe I might want them :huh:. I was thinking about seeing if I could clean them up and salvage them... I know there are a few sizes in this set that I do not have.
> 
> I was thinking of soaking them in WD-40, and then taking them to the wire wheel on my grinder, and maybe putting some sort of wire brush on my drill press for the inside of the sockets.
> 
> ...


Rust off will do the job. I belive sear's has it now. It is made by boeing air craft co.  I use this on my table saw and ony other bed and mever no rust.


----------



## dougj71 (Jul 31, 2009)

Harbor freight has Evaporust.They have 2 sizes.Use a 20% off coupon on it.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I have done a lot of rust removal with electrolysis. It is not that hard.


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

I just recently tried naval jelly for the first time. I was restoring an old lathe with lots of pitting...worked well on light rust. 

Wd 40 removes moisture from metals. Try a penetrating spray lubricant.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Personally I would think that if those tools would rust that easily then they are not worth keeping. You will forever more have a rust problem with them regardless of how you clean them now.

For the few sizes you need go buy good tools.

Geoge


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> Personally I would think that if those tools would rust that easily then they are not worth keeping. You will forever more have a rust problem with them regardless of how you clean them now.
> 
> For the few sizes you need go buy good tools.
> 
> Geoge


It is a craftsman set, not some cheapo, and I like the fact that I can exchange them if they "Break" for some reason. 

That being said, they have sat in my garage for 2 years now, and I really haven't spent any time with them .... I probably will toss them out when I get sick and tired of kicking them around. 

It is "stupid" little projects like this that help me learn about stuff like electrolysis that I may be able to use later on, and I will have already gotten past the learning curve.

oh well, guess time will tell.

Thanks for all the advise guys.

Fabian


----------

